# intuition liner help



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

get them thermomolded to your feet. It makes a HUGE difference. Prior to molding, those liners are shaped, well, not like feet. It's a pretty straightforward process that _can_ be done at home, but shouldn't cost much at a good shop.

As for the stink- make sure they get dried out every time you use them. Pull the liners out, make sure air flow gets inside them. Consider buying of building yourself a boot dryer. Letting boots, or anything really, sit wet, even overnight, will make 'em stink.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Agreed, I haven't had any issues with mine after several seasons of touring and skiing. I got my thermomolded, and use a super thin wool sock. No issues to speak of like what you are experiencing. I did one time forget to bring socks with me and toured all day with nothing, and definitely had a few bad hot spots. IMO, the insides of the liners aren't smooth enough for just feet.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Get them thermo-molded for sure...makes a big difference. Outpost Sunsports can fit them...maybe the Mountain Shop too. 

ClimbingDenali--do you have any suggestions on building your own boot dryer?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

*Boot Dryer*

Get your hands on a small blower motor, something like this one: Dayton 2C646 Blower 176 CFM 12 VDC. Attach a length of pvc pipe to the blower outlet. Say, 3' long for two pairs of boots, longer for more. Cap the end opposite the blower. Drill holes in the pipe spaced for boots and attach some vinyl tubing, 16" long, or so, to hang into each boot. You'll have to figure a way to hang it up, or balance it on the boots, or something.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

i have thermo molded these boots about 3 times now...the mountain shop in foco has done this for me free of charge(i bought the boot from them)ive had three different people do it too...i swear that they are not holding there shape....i keep them in doors and not on top of the heating vents or anything so i dont understand why they loose there shape....maybe i need to try wearing 4 pairs of socks and mold them again...has anybody ever tried thermo molding on there own???can i set the oven to low or use a hair dryer??? im at the point where im willing to try anything....and wow i expected some stinky feet jokes or something...


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Try Garmont boots. Seriously, the scarpa boots fit different. Rent some garmonts or bd's from somewhere and give it a try.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

ill try it....anybody want last years t2's they might be for sale...but im not willing to give up yet....these were the best fitting boots ive ever tried(when i bought them)....come to think of it i had a pair of thermo fit langs years about 6 years ago and they ended up terrible on my feet when on the hill....maybe i ned to stay away from thermo fit...is there a telle boot that isnt thermofit cause from my understanding garmont is a molded liner too...my favorite alpine boot is brand name packed out....maybe i should have bought used


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

ok i just put them into the oven on warm, put 4 pairs of ankle socks on and 2 pairs of boot socks....spent about 25 painfull minutes walking up and down stairs forward and backwards... they feel good on my feet now with one pairs on....i hope they will feel great on the hill....im still not gonna give up....where is the stinky feet comments???maybe now that i gained that room with my toes i will lift my heel abit to gain more(ive always looked for toe room in a boot).


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

Since no one else asked it, are you sure the boots actually fit your feet? Usually if they are as comfy as you say in the shop, before molding, they are they wrong size. With the liner out of the boot you should have 1-2 fingers worth of space behind your heel into the pocket on the heel of the shell when your toes are just touching the front of the boot (I actually use a mini mag light to test this in my shop as I have bigger hands and the small end of the light is a 1 finger fit, the big end a 1.5 finger fit). Did the Mountain Shop use a toe cap when they molded them, also how long did the molding process take in shop? Some shops have neoprene or rubberized cups to fit over just the toes (under your socks) during the mold process (some just cut the toes off a thick sock) to create a little pocket for the toes and seat the heel back into the boot a little more, and for timing it usually takes 15-20 minutes to heat the foams up to mold, and at least that long for them to cool back into a set shape. My initial thought with your description was that the boots were too big and you're getting some toe bang cause your foot is moving in the boot. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks me too...that is exactly how these were fitted in the shop....toe cup and all....i redid it last night and it seems that the foam bounced back after being off my foot for about an hour....now cutting the toes out of a sock i have not tried...i was thinking of putting some rubber under my heel to draw my toes back but maybe i wont have too....i have never even considered cutting the sock....ill be playing with this later this week when i can get some time....


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

I meant more along the lines of using the cut off toe as a toe cap to increase toe space during the molding process, I would imagine that you'd just pull the sock back to your heel and end out with leg warmers rather than socks if you try to shove them in a boot with out the toes . I've used the rubber heel lifts boots primarily for me to get my fat calves out of the cuff, but they will definitely pull the toes off the front a bit too. Good luck.


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey NoCo

couple of questions:
#1) Do you have an aftermarket footbed in the boot? putting a footbed in will help maintain your arch, foot and ankle in a more ergonomic position. When your foot is weighted and compressed in a boot it changes shape and arch compression can lead to pain in the instep and toes. A footbed slightly longer than your actual foot can keep the liner stretched during the molding process. toe caps are also a good idea.

#2) do the liners look shrunken or deformed at all? In my experience it is possible to damge the intuition liners by over heating...they will shrink overall, and especially in the length. the right temp is important...

Its weird that the foam will not stay in its molded shape...that is the whole point. Normally you can remold 3-6 times... but after that the foam just does not expand as much. New liners are $$$

I would be happy to take a look if you come down to Denver...Otherwise I reccomend a footbed, and very thin socks - 
good luck.
jk


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the advise....i do have the original foot beds in them, ive never had problems with my arches before but i am new to my 30's and am learning alot about my age painfully...maybe i need to let the shop help me out again...unfortunately it will have to be after the holiday


----------

